# Good way to disinfect pen between goats ???



## Middle River (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a quarintine(sp?) pen that is also going to be used for outside does that come here for breeding. Its a big L-shaped dog kennel (chainlink). My question is, whats a good way to disinfect this between goats ? I was told to spray with a bleach-water mixture, and then lime the ground, and cover with straw - then after the goats leave - take out all the straw, re-lime and bleach, then put fresh straw down for new goats - what do you all think about this ? Thanks !


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Bleach will ruin the galvanized coating on your chain link and make it rust, just ask dog breeders  And other than on a hard surface, bleach on its own isn't the disenfectant most think. The surface has to be clean for bleach then to work, so on manure it doesn't do anything.

There are tons of really powerful disenfectants in all livestock catalogs, jeffers, especially in the pet section, but Tech Trol is good, Virkon S (I take this to shows now) and tons of ones used in pig facilites. It's worth it to get a good one, and Virkon S is cheap.

There is no way to really disinfect soil, your idea is fine, just make sure the lime is really raked into the soil not just placed on top. Vicki


----------



## Middle River (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Vicki !


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan. What type of floor is there? If it's something you can wash, be sure to scrub it down before you bleach. A gal here that works at a veterinarian office told me that bleach is rendered neutral or something (can't remember the exact words) when it comes in contact with organic materials (like manure) so you really have to scrub first. I had never heard that before but she said she learned it at the vet's office and most people don't know this little tidbit. :shrug:

I have another disinfectant that I really like but you have to mix it at different strengths for different uses and BE SURE to leave it on the surface long enough to do it's job (bleach too). Most of the disinfectants available on the market tell you how long it takes to kill specific, common pathogens, etc.


----------

